# Woohoo !!!



## dawny1958 (Jun 7, 2017)

Lost my first 3 1/2 pound on the LCHF !!!! So pleased !!!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 7, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 7, 2017)

That's great.


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2017)

Lovely positive news well done and good going dawn


----------



## RobK (Jun 7, 2017)

Well done !


----------



## grovesy (Jun 8, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 8, 2017)

Well done


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 8, 2017)

That's a great start dawny. Hope it gives you encouragement to continue.


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 11, 2017)

Well done x


----------



## Ditto (Jun 11, 2017)

Well done ::claps::


----------

